# tagged by Anaconda



## Elapidae1 (Jun 7, 2010)

ouch
[video=youtube;5P5S217F0cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P5S217F0cw[/video]


----------



## Misha (Jun 7, 2010)

Poor thing.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah it looks like some pretty rough treatment towards the end, though I'm not sure it would actually have done that much damage. At least their initial intentions seem to be good


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 7, 2010)

Obviously the Anaconda was being relocated or transported to a zoo ,
they did a great job considering the size and power of that particular Anaconda .
Good job by the police over there .

Roger


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope the snake is ok?


----------



## bkevo (Jun 7, 2010)

spewing


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 7, 2010)

be better if the snake swallowed him---- i would watch that again and again


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 7, 2010)

ouch but i have seen this heaps of times on tv


----------



## Sterlo (Jun 7, 2010)

Green anacondas are huge ahahahah


----------



## krusty (Jun 9, 2010)

lol,lol.thats gota hurt in a big way.


----------

